# How old is my Howatt bow?



## backwardsbob (Dec 5, 2005)

Hello All-
This my first post and I need some help with this one. Some years ago, after my Dad's passing, we came across an old bow in a old cloth case stashed on a shelf that no one knew he had.
It's a 62 1/4" (unstrung) Howatt Mamba, green fiberglass? laminated limbs, with a "Rocket sticker above the Hawatt sticker. It has a 42 stamped into the wood above the rest, poundage i guess. It has a handwritten or woodburned serial # HR2936 below that. I would love to know the age and value if known. I took it to the shop and they pressed and inspected it and know I'm trying to learn how to shoot instinctive. 
Any info at all will be greatly appreciated. It's not for sale.

Thanks 
backwardsbob


----------



## retro-grouch (Mar 19, 2005)

BWB...you got a 1963. Great pc. of archery history, that rocket is.

Value...depending an the buyers desire and condition...anywhere from $50 to maybe $150.


----------



## backwardsbob (Dec 5, 2005)

*thanks*

RG
thanks for the info about my bow. I appreciate knowing how old it is. Have a good day!

Bob


----------

